# rv awning



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

can anybody help us locate a manufacturer for awnings, we need a new cover and would also like sides and front panel made to measure to give us that so needed "outside space" during long stays (winter in the sun)
many thanks Anna & Colin


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

What make of awning do you have fitted 




Chris


----------



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

*awning*

hi Chris,
We believe it to be an A&E system its 6 metres long by approx 2.15 metres deep, the one we have is a very distinctive red and white stripe,(not unlike an icecream sales van) but we do like it and would like to try and keep to the original colours,we are also looking to get all side panels but only in white.
Anna and Colin


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

I would approach a sail maker who has access to numerous cloths and would make anything to any pattern. So easy to dismantle and slide out the existing awning and you could measure side panels to match.

Just my opinion. Busty


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I have just replaced mine as it was damaged in high winds, A + E .

Linda at statesidetuning got it me very quickly.

Regards

lampie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Have a look at www.starspangledspanner.co.uk. I saw Duncan helping someone the other day with an awning problem. The chap was amazed at how easy he managed to repair it for him

stew


----------

